# Threaded vs non-threaded seat bases



## BigTerp (Jan 11, 2013)

I'm planning on installing 3 pin mounted seats on my 16' Tracker. I've read that the non-threaded seat bases can get some play in them over time, but I don't have any experience with pin mounted seats. Anyone have experience with both the threaded and non-threaded bases? I'm a pretty big guy, 6'8" 260lbs, so I'd imagine I'd put a decent amount of torque on the bases. Would rather pay a bit more if the threaded is a bit more sturdy/reliable. Thanks!!


----------



## MrSimon (Jan 11, 2013)

I like this system. The pin is threaded on the end and there is a nut welded to the bottom of the base receiver. This system is cheaper than the fatter pole set-ups, and they have served me well. I weigh 200 pounds.

One thing though, you have to clean and lubricate these on a regular basis or they will become very hard to unscrew. I use anti-seize a couple times per year and don't have any issues.


----------



## BigTerp (Jan 11, 2013)

Thanks. This is the type of setup I'm planning on installing. I'm just wondering if the threaded is superior to the non-threaded.


----------



## parkerdog (Jan 11, 2013)

BigTerp said:


> Thanks. This is the type of setup I'm planning on installing. I'm just wondering if the threaded is superior to the non-threaded.



I use the unthreaded kind. Back seat I can't get the post out without a pipe wrench so there isn't play there. The front one is a different brand and is a little looser but hasn't caused a problem. Two summers of fishing 3-4 times a week. I'm a long ways away from being small too.


----------



## bcbouy (Jan 12, 2013)

you can buy replacement sleeves for the bases if they start to wear out.


----------



## PSG-1 (Jan 12, 2013)

I use mine for this:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t1kW2HuHgOI&list=UUHYpuGo2zvfQcgL2J7VdAqA&index=1


:mrgreen:


----------



## Riverfish (Jan 13, 2013)

I'm also looking to replace the bushings in my Bases.
Attwood Swivl-EZE snap-lock 7"x7" 1.77".


----------



## shawnfish (Jan 13, 2013)

MrSimon said:


> I like this system. The pin is threaded on the end and there is a nut welded to the bottom of the base receiver. This system is cheaper than the fatter pole set-ups, and they have served me well. I weigh 200 pounds.
> 
> One thing though, you have to clean and lubricate these on a regular basis or they will become very hard to unscrew. I use anti-seize a couple times per year and don't have any issues.



i have that set up in my boat, i cut the posts to make em a bit shorter. bout the cheapest i seen and have no complaints, very solid!


----------



## Riverfish (Jan 13, 2013)

I'm in the process of redoing some of the flooring of My 1998 Creatliner 1850 Tournament Pro. I would like to keep my exsiting bases and poles if I can.

I have seen bushings to convert my to the pin style, but I can't find replacement bushings.

I'm also looking for a extra seat to match what came with my boat.( Attwood white and taupe 1998 vintage)
Any one have one??


----------



## acabtp (Jan 13, 2013)

shawnfish said:


> MrSimon said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


i wish mine were a little shorter also. how did you do it, cut a chunk out and then weld the two parts back together?


----------



## parkerdog (Jan 13, 2013)

acabtp said:


> shawnfish said:
> 
> 
> > MrSimon said:
> ...



How short are you wanting? They sell several different heights. I've seen 11" on up to the casting / standing seat.

For cutting he probably removed the top bushing cut the shaft then reinstalled the bushing.


----------



## acabtp (Jan 14, 2013)

parkerdog said:


> How short are you wanting? They sell several different heights. I've seen 11" on up to the casting / standing seat.
> 
> For cutting he probably removed the top bushing cut the shaft then reinstalled the bushing.


11" was the shortest I could find. I would like one that is about 7".


----------



## russ010 (Jan 14, 2013)

I've seen 6" and 9" pedestals... but not sure if they make them anymore. I found an old store that had them off in a back corner. I wish I had got them when I saw them


----------



## parkerdog (Jan 14, 2013)

acabtp said:


> parkerdog said:
> 
> 
> > How short are you wanting? They sell several different heights. I've seen 11" on up to the casting / standing seat.
> ...



Was looking at seats and found this. Getting closer.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/SPRINGFIELD-3620409-KINGPIN-9-in-FIXED-HEIGHT-BOAT-SEAT-POST-PEDESTAL-/190784369563?pt=Boat_Parts_Accessories_Gear&hash=item2c6ba2739b&vxp=mtr


----------



## parkerdog (Jan 14, 2013)

acabtp said:


> parkerdog said:
> 
> 
> > How short are you wanting? They sell several different heights. I've seen 11" on up to the casting / standing seat.
> ...



Bingo! 

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Swivl-Eze-3-4-King-Pin-Boat-Seat-Post-6-Extension-/180496179415?pt=Boat_Parts_Accessories_Gear&hash=item2a066920d7&vxp=mtr


----------



## BigTerp (Jan 28, 2013)

With all the responses regarding pin height, which do you guys prefer most? I was thinking of going with 13" for the middle floor mounted seat and 11" on the back bench and front deck. Afraid that might be a bit to short though.


----------



## MrSimon (Jan 28, 2013)

It all depends on how tall you are and what you consider to be comfortable .... but for me, I like the numbers you mentioned. 

I'm only 5'9" with relatively short legs, so an 11" pedestal is definitely not too short for me. Remember that the swivel base and seat itself will add some height.


----------



## Badbagger (Jan 28, 2013)

Great thread, subscribed.


----------



## parkerdog (Jan 28, 2013)

BigTerp said:


> With all the responses regarding pin height, which do you guys prefer most? I was thinking of going with 13" for the middle floor mounted seat and 11" on the back bench and front deck. Afraid that might be a bit to short though.



Why would you go shorter on the bench? Your feet are going to be up on the bench as if it was the floor aren't they?

Pick a chair you find comfortable like your computer chair, measure the height of it and make your boat seat the same height. It's all personal preference. What do you think you can sit in the longest.


----------



## Badbagger (Jan 30, 2013)

I'm looking to buy 2 of the threaded stainless steel bases. Anyone with a line on places with good prices ?


----------



## BigTerp (Feb 4, 2013)

parkerdog said:


> BigTerp said:
> 
> 
> > With all the responses regarding pin height, which do you guys prefer most? I was thinking of going with 13" for the middle floor mounted seat and 11" on the back bench and front deck. Afraid that might be a bit to short though.
> ...



The reason I want to go shorter on the decks is for stability reasons. I'm 6'8" 260lbs. Would like to stay as low as possible on the decks, yet still be comfortable. What I'll probably do is order one 13", try that in each base and go from there.


----------



## Badbagger (Mar 8, 2013)

I ended up with the threaded SS bases and SS seat mount but soon found that the threaded pedestal was indeed "tight and difficult" to remove only with a test fit. I'm swapping out to the non-threaded pedestal. The pedestal portion that goes into the base spins freely and bottoms out seemingly on top of the nut so I'd imagine that I can always go to the threaded pedestal should I change my mind.


----------



## acabtp (Mar 8, 2013)

parkerdog said:


> Bingo!
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Swivl-Eze-3-4-King-Pin-Boat-Seat-Post-6-Extension-/180496179415?pt=Boat_Parts_Accessories_Gear&hash=item2a066920d7&vxp=mtr


Thanks! Got one of those on the way now


----------

